# Rick Warren and the Entertainment Field



## DMcFadden (Jan 2, 2008)

> Perhaps fearing a backlash from the many hollywood writers that attend Saddleback Church, and nearby synagouges, Rick Warren has decided not to write any new sermons until the strike is resolved. Warren states he wants to show “solidarity” with other writers in the entertainment field.
> 
> The ripple effect will be felt in pulpits across the world as thousands of preachers who rely on reading Warren’s sermons at their churches will be left wordless. Pastor Nick Segesis, of Riverviewnorthwind Community Church sums it up well. “I’m in a bit of a panic. The last couple of days I’ve been looking for a bible and am going to try to see if I can come up with something to fill those 20 minutes”.
> 
> purgatorio - a panoply of evangelical eccentricities, un-orthodox oddities & christian cultural curiosities



Satire alert. This was posted on a Christian satire site. Yet, even as a joke, this one stings. Rick Warren wants to "'show' solidarity with other writers in the entertainment field." Having seen some of his television interviews lately, I have to agree: he is in the entertainment field. 

Yet, I am not willing to throw out the baby with the mega-church effluent water. In his sovereignty, the Lord has used Warren and other mega church pastors to bring people to Himself. Despite the kookiness, cultishness, and cloying aspects of the genre, the Word of God will not return void.


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Jan 16, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> > Perhaps fearing a backlash from the many hollywood writers that attend Saddleback Church, and nearby synagouges, Rick Warren has decided not to write any new sermons until the strike is resolved. Warren states he wants to show “solidarity” with other writers in the entertainment field.
> >
> > The ripple effect will be felt in pulpits across the world as thousands of preachers who rely on reading Warren’s sermons at their churches will be left wordless. Pastor Nick Segesis, of Riverviewnorthwind Community Church sums it up well. “I’m in a bit of a panic. The last couple of days I’ve been looking for a bible and am going to try to see if I can come up with something to fill those 20 minutes”.
> >
> ...


 Good one!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 16, 2008)

It does sting indeed. That said sometimes we need to be stung.


----------

